# a smps for this config??



## sanoob.tv (Feb 25, 2012)

im planning to upgrade my smps,
the config is

cabinet-iball i7272
current smps-iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply
mobo-intel classic series,dg43nb
processor-intel core 2 quad 2.66(wont ovrclk)
ram-2x2gb ddr2 (600)
hdd-2x500gb (sg and wd)+1 1tb wd.
(will be connecting only two of them at a time,)
1 dvd rw-lg
gpu-9500gt


im pretty sure the above smps is not enough,or is it??
do i need to change my smps.and if yes do i need to upgrade my cooling system?(none now).and i wont b changing the cabinet thnx in advnc.

n the budget is 1.5k,is this enough??(im on a tight budget gonna buy a headset and a usb sound card....)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

that PSU is sufficient but if you want to upgrade PSU, consider raising your budget to at least 2.3k only then will you find something worth considering.


----------



## nx112 (Feb 25, 2012)

That psu can handle your config .If you want to upgrade the psu they go for Corsair Cx 430 v2 for 2.3 k(as it is available in plenty),or Fsp saga 400 watt for 2k.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ better would be Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k   and I think Op should get a new PSU even if he don't OC or is not goig to change anything - seriously a a 250W generic PSu is just too weak for a quad core cpu along with a entry level gpu - so if OP wants to keep his system safe in the long run he bettr get a new PSU.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 26, 2012)

were cud i get this online????


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 26, 2012)

corsair cx430V2

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU: Psu

corsair VS450

Buy Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply in Mumbai India

regarding vs 450, it is a new PSU. i havent found any reviews,,

FSP Saga II 400 Watts

Buy FSP | FSP Saga II 400 Watts 4Pin Floppy Connector

better go for corsair CX430V2.. it has 3 year warranty..


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

Psu is the heart of any system, never ignore it. always spend enough money for a good psu.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2012)

I think you should change the PSU..better safe than generic ones..VS450 is new and not available everywhere..get one if you find it or go for CX430V2..have enough juice for your system.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 27, 2012)

k going for cx430 v2,
but one qstn will it fit in my i7272 iball cabinet??

my current smps . reside in the top of the cabinet(odinary) with a fan facing the back.
will there be any heat issues wit the cx430v2


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ it will fit and work just fine


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 28, 2012)

flipkart have got no service in ma area,is there any similar sites??
no banks tdy coz of the strike damn it.

n once again thanx all for replies n links.
need to find a headset now.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/153274-2-months-searching-headset-headphone-still-no-where.html


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

smc international & itwares are 2 more shops but smc mayn't have corsair PSU and itwares charges a carrying charge. send a email to flipkart if the PSU can be sent if you pay by netbanking.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 28, 2012)

sent a mail to flipkart,waiting for the reply

this was their reply,
Dear Sanoob,

Greetings from Flipkart!

Item: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU

We regret to inform you that we are unable to ship electronic items to your mailing address due to courier restrictions. Hence, we request you to place an order providing a convenient alternate delivery location that is serviced by our courier partners.

We look forward for your continued patronage and to build a long term business relationship with you.

Help us improve our customer service by sharing your feedback here: 
*www.surveymonkey.com/s/Flipkart-customer-surveys?c=120228-001527-33

Please write back to us or call us on 1800 102 3547 should you have any other questions or need further assistance.

Regards,
Balakrishna 
Flipkart Customer Support
Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories
The Online Mega Store!

now gonna try my frnds address


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

also send smc a mail asking if CX or VS PSU is in stock. their website doesn't list anything.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 28, 2012)

talked to a guy in itwares,well they have the psu in stock.but dont have service in my area.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 28, 2012)

if you have any friends in kochi give their address for shipping. Flipkart doesn't have service to my area too when it comes to electronic items (but they shipped books to my address). i wanted to pen drives so i  gave my friends address in Kochi they shipped it to kochi via Bluedart.. try this...


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 28, 2012)

trying to find if kunnamkulam or thrissur.

and one simple qstn.does changing the smps with a higher watt will consume more electricity???is there any way to know by how much.
me and my roommates share the utility bill, ie electricity bill. thats y.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> and one simple qstn.does changing the smps with a higher watt will consume more electricity???is there any way to know by how much.
> me and my roommates share the utility bill, ie electricity bill. thats y.



nope. at load it'll consume less electricity.


----------

